# Tonic Bottles, need help on value of bottles



## dschmidt (Oct 29, 2010)

I am new to this forum, but would like help in finding values on bottles I have.  I have a Swamp Chill and Fever Tonic bottle, one side has Morris Morton Drug Co. and the other side has Fort Smith, Ark the  bottom  has a 6, a 0 in square, and then another 6 has no cracks, but does not have the cork, it's not cleaned, I don't know anything about how to date a bottle correctly.  The seams  go to the lip of the bottle.  Can someone please help?


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2010)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-96418/mpage-1/key-swamp%252Cchill%252Cfever/tm.htm#96418

 This post has a bottle similar to yours except theirs is a CURE and yours is a TONIC.  Your bottle is newer than the CURE version.  It dates from from the 1920's-30's, possibly 1936 from your description of the numbers on the bottom.  I have seen both varieties and your bottle is not rare but it is collectible, especially since it is from Ark.  Value would be about $5 if undamaged.  Maybe someone else has some info on the history of the company.


----------



## dschmidt (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks alot for your help on the bottle, I have this bottle I can't find anything about it.  The bottle has no markings anywhere, not even on the bottom.  The bottle has orange peel all over, but does not have the cork, there are the mold seams that goes to the lip, can anyone can help to identify this bottle?  I can't even tell if it's that old.   Thanks alot.


----------

